# DARKNESS



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Starting this thread to keep up with some of the progress that I have already made with my sons bike. This build is about 75% to 80% done. Just needing a few additional items. 

I would like to thank a few key people in helping me get this bike where it is today. 

New Magic-Fort Worth for doing the Traditional Mods.
Innovative Customs-Lubbock for them sick as hell Murals.
JustDeez-Houstone for them designs and cads.
My fam. Both at home and the club. 

So please leave your comments negative or positive. I will post more pics as I can.

Thanks 
Dre
THEE ARTISTICS 
TEXAS CHAPTER


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Didnt get to add the handle bars to this layout for the water jet in time. :angry:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

CLEAN


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

MORE PICS!!!


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

ARE YOU GOING TO ENGRAVE THEM????


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Chromed!! :0


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 19 2009, 01:10 PM~14240299
> *MORE PICS!!!
> *


x2


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 19 2009, 01:12 PM~14240318
> *Chromed!!  :0
> 
> 
> ...


THATS BAD :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

DRE YOUR JUMPING AROUND!!! POST PICS FROM THE BEGINNING.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 19 2009, 03:15 PM~14240334
> *DRE YOUR JUMPING AROUND!!! POST PICS FROM THE BEGINNING.
> *


Those pics are on my laptop!! :angry: You member chit is fucked up!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 19 2009, 03:22 PM~14240383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


There he is putting in work!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 19 2009, 03:25 PM~14240412
> *There he is putting in work!
> *


Something his old man never does. :biggrin:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 19 2009, 01:26 PM~14240424
> *Something his old man never does. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 19 2009, 03:26 PM~14240424
> *Something his old man never does. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Jun 19 2009, 01:05 PM~14240258-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent design. :thumbsup: This is what happens when you have an actual designer do your parts.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 19 2009, 03:34 PM~14240493
> *
> *


just messing with ya


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What year schwinn dre?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 19 2009, 03:39 PM~14240530
> *What year schwinn dre?
> *


1966 Schwinn!! You know we dont fuck with anything else but SCHWINN!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

DARKNESS 66


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

I got tons of pics at the house on my laptop!! But its down.  As soon as i have that back up and running I will post more pics. Appreciate all the comments keep them coming good or bad.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Where did you get the frame?
How much was it?
Why is the name Darkness?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

looks clean homie, and those parts are sic!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 19 2009, 03:35 PM~14240503
> *Excellent design. :thumbsup:  This is what happens when you have an actual designer do your parts.
> *


well thank you sir. always a pleasure to be recognized by a builder i look up to.  









and many thanks to Dre for letting me be a part in this project. cant wait to see it come together.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 19 2009, 03:45 PM~14240583
> *Where did you get the frame?
> How much was it?
> Why is the name Darkness?
> *


 :uh:  
A lil background on how this came about!! 

I used to roll my 20" Schwinn back in the day. And my lil bro (Juangotti) asked if he could have it. After hesitating and denying him numerous times I finally gave in. Unfortunately other fools in the neighborhood wanted just as bad and ended up jacking it from the back of my mom and pops crib!! Now Juan owes me (my son) a schwinn lowrider. Well some time goes by and he (Juan) comes thru with a lowrider bike for my son. Unfortunately it was not a Schwinn :angry: so we had to get rid of it. A short time later Juan found this 1966 Schwinn at his Schwinn connection here in Ft. Worth. So the build started.

The reason it is named DARKNESS cause if you look closely at the pic of my son he is dark as a mofo. Hince the name DARKNESS!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 19 2009, 03:55 PM~14240687
> *well thank you sir.  always a pleasure to be recognized by a builder i look up to.
> and many thanks to Dre for letting me be a part in this project.  cant wait to see it come together.
> *


We aint done!! Need a few more things but I will let cha know!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 19 2009, 03:56 PM~14240701
> *:uh:
> A lil background on how this came about!!
> 
> ...


ASSHOLE


> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 19 2009, 03:56 PM~14240701
> *The reason it is named DARKNESS cause if you look closely at the pic of my son he is dark as a mofo. Hince the name DARKNESS!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 19 2009, 04:02 PM~14240763
> *ASSHOLE
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Oreally!! I always thought you got it from that dude in NRH!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 19 2009, 04:03 PM~14240778
> *Oreally!! I always thought you got it from that dude in NRH!!
> *


Nope I got 2 at a time. Sux cus back in the day people had a story on how they got there frame. now there so easy to get theres no backround.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Jun 19 2009, 03:10 PM~14240308
> *ARE YOU GOING TO ENGRAVE THEM????
> *


No engraving!! I gotta start on another bike!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

THAT RIDE IS SICK MAN...I LIKE HOW THE MURALS CAME OUT GOOD!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 19 2009, 03:35 PM~14240503
> *Excellent design. :thumbsup:  This is what happens when you have an actual designer do your parts.
> *


X2


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 19 2009, 03:54 PM~14240682
> *  looks clean homie, and those parts are sic!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 19 2009, 04:08 PM~14240820
> *THAT RIDE IS SICK MAN...I LIKE HOW THE MURALS CAME OUT GOOD!
> *


Preciate it!! Innovative Customs!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 19 2009, 03:59 PM~14240733
> *We aint done!! Need a few more things but I will let cha know!!
> *


ready when you are.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Some pics for inspiration. Then Sam did his thing!! :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Whats left:
Chrome on cut parts
Seat reupholstered
Fenders from I.C. on there way!!  
Pedals
Some nuts and bolts
Display
D-Twist when its all said and done!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Cant wait to see it done.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 19 2009, 02:36 PM~14241105
> *Cant wait to see it done.
> *


X2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

this bike is phat :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 21 2009, 02:52 PM~14254508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 19 2009, 04:30 PM~14241047
> *Whats left:
> Chrome on cut parts
> Seat reupholstered
> ...


*looking good, just holla when your ready.*


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Appreciate all the comments. My boy loves the shit out this bike and stays reppin Thee Artistics TX











> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 21 2009, 09:30 PM~14257114
> *looking good, just holla when your ready.
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

looks really good


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

YEA BRO LOOK DAMMM  REALLY GOOD !!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## makchi01 (May 1, 2009)

Lovin this bike. You got one lucky son. Keep doin your thing.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 22 2009, 09:20 AM~14260843
> *Appreciate all the comments. My boy loves the shit out this bike and stays reppin Thee Artistics TX
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 21 2009, 01:52 PM~14254508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i luv that look


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 29 2009, 04:06 PM~14330634
> *i luv that look
> *


new faced parts. all those parts will go on dangerous.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 29 2009, 03:10 PM~14330676
> *new faced parts. all those parts will go on dangerous.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jun 29 2009, 04:12 PM~14330684
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


dangerous gor murals now.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 19 2009, 03:10 PM~14240298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


To the chrome shop tomorrow!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 30 2009, 07:51 PM~14344470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Mike said he will be good next monday. LMK!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Looking for Finishing touches!! :0 
Skull Grips!
Pedals!
Chain Guard! 
LMK wut you got!! Paypal ready!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

CTL of Austin


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 13 2009, 01:32 PM~14457779
> *CTL of Austin
> *


Way ahead of you!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 13 2009, 02:13 PM~14458205
> *Way ahead of you!!
> *


HA. When you getting your parts back from chrom? You need


crown
sterring tube
hardware
spring
bushing
for your faced forks


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 13 2009, 02:20 PM~14458281
> *HA. When you getting your parts back from chrom? You need
> crown
> sterring tube
> ...


Yes and these items too!! 


Should be getting it all back form the chrome shop next week. Sending the handle bars this week!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 14 2009, 11:32 AM~14468349
> *Yes and these items too!!
> Should be getting it all back form the chrome shop next week. Sending the handle bars this week!!
> *


you can get this all together.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 14 2009, 01:23 PM~14469560
> *you can get this all together.
> 
> 
> ...


Bought it from CTL!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 14 2009, 04:31 PM~14471792
> *Bought it from CTL!!
> *


sweet


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Very nice bike.. love the custom part design and theme..Good job


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 14 2009, 04:31 PM~14471792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Why you so confrontational?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 14 2009, 11:24 PM~14477255
> *Why you so confrontational?
> *


KICK ROCKS BITCH!!


SAM WHERE YOU AT!!! :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 16 2009, 09:30 AM~14491100
> *KICK ROCKS BITCH!!
> *


 :uh: LAME


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Set back on chrome!! :angry:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 22 2009, 11:43 PM~14556221
> *Set back on chrome!!  :angry:
> *


what happened


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 22 2009, 11:43 PM~14556221
> *Set back on chrome!!  :angry:
> *


What? They fuck up again? Damn and they are the only chrome shop in Fort Worth.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Jul 23 2009, 12:53 AM~14556977-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They behind schedule!! :angry: Trying to be ready for the Longview show then Latin Fest!! Might not make it!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 23 2009, 03:10 PM~14561342
> *They behind schedule!!  :angry: Trying to be ready for the Longview show then Latin Fest!! Might not make it!!
> *


u call them?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 23 2009, 03:10 PM~14561342
> *They behind schedule!!  :angry: Trying to be ready for the Longview show then Latin Fest!! Might not make it!!
> *


when its done its done!!!

thats my new motto... :cheesy: :0 :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

boo


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 23 2009, 03:34 PM~14561588
> *when its done its done!!!
> 
> thats my new motto... :cheesy:  :0  :0
> *


apparently!! :|


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Need some Skull grips!!! Anyone?? Paypal ready!!  

Handle Bars welded and at the chrome shop today!!


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 19 2009, 01:05 PM~14240258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


some guy was trying to get me to cut some like this but i will not do other people design that what i told him hope to see your bike done soon


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Jul 27 2009, 08:42 PM~14598290
> *some guy was trying to get me to cut some like this but i will not  do other people design that what i told him hope to see your bike done soon
> *


exact same bars? who? myspace link? profile link? that shit aint cool at all. :angry:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Jul 27 2009, 08:42 PM~14598290
> *some guy was trying to get me to cut some like this but i will not  do other people design that what i told him hope to see your bike done soon
> *


Who the fuck!! Call em out thats bullshit!! :angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdhotchkiss_@Jul 27 2009, 08:42 PM~14598290
> *some guy was trying to get me to cut some like this but i will not  do other people design that what i told him hope to see your bike done soon
> *


i appreciate that homie :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

When were done with this bike gonna start putting more time and effort in this!!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 30 2009, 04:21 PM~14625431
> *When were done with this bike gonna start putting more time and effort in this!!
> 
> 
> ...


now thats what i'm talkin about :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 
you missed it.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Wut u think!! LMK!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ohhhzzzzz SNAPPZZZ


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 1 2009, 07:13 PM~14648281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

something different


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Chrome!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 3 2009, 09:57 AM~14658275
> *Chrome!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Chrome is Immaculate!! :0 Metal had flaws!!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 4 2009, 10:18 AM~14671528
> *Chrome is Immaculate!! :0  Metal had flaws!!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 4 2009, 01:18 PM~14671528
> *Chrome is Immaculate!! :0  Metal had flaws!!
> *


pics?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 4 2009, 03:00 PM~14672516
> *pics?
> *


you even looking for a job...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 4 2009, 03:01 PM~14672522
> *you even looking for a job...
> *


yes sir. why you know some one hiring?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Aug 4 2009, 03:01 PM~14672522-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both you ****** take that chit to Lobby!! Quit whoring my thread!! :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 4 2009, 03:17 PM~14672650
> *Both you ****** take that chit to Lobby!! Quit whoring my thread!!  :angry:
> *


PICS!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 4 2009, 03:17 PM~14672650
> *Both you ****** take that chit to Lobby!! Quit whoring my thread!!  :angry:
> *


man and just when i was fixen to contribute....take pics when you get them! :twak:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 4 2009, 05:45 PM~14674125
> *man and just when i was fixen to contribute....take pics when you get them! :twak:
> *


  Check back in a month!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Mocked it all up last night!! Still need ALOT OF SHIT!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 5 2009, 12:17 PM~14682418
> *Mocked it all up last night!! Still need ALOT OF SHIT!!
> *


post pics


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 5 2009, 01:12 PM~14683136
> *post pics
> *


 :no: Gotta Step my game up!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bahahahah you butt hurt


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 5 2009, 01:27 PM~14683305
> *bahahahah you butt hurt
> *


Yeah now Im gonna cry about it!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 5 2009, 01:30 PM~14683331
> *Yeah now Im gonna cry about it!!
> *


hit me up...fenders ready to ship...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Addtional thanks to:
Als & Associates for the Chrome Plating
TR Enterprise for letting me use there water jet!!
&
Central Texas Lowriders for my accessories!!




Edit:
Almost forgot!!

D Shop for welding them handle bars!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

I like


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 21 2009, 04:14 PM~15142998
> *I like
> *


Best Offer Takes It.


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 21 2009, 03:10 PM~15142975
> *
> 
> 
> ...



niiiiiiiiiiice :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 16 2009, 11:45 AM~15998317
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 16 2009, 12:49 PM~15998810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 lookin good


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

When we picked it up from New Magic!


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

looking good


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:nicoderm: 
Deezs you ready??


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 9 2010, 11:31 PM~16241620
> *:nicoderm:
> Deezs you ready??
> *


close senor :wow:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Darkness evra bodu darkness.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 19 2009, 02:58 PM~16030579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


New paint job?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

naw pics before the murals!


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

I've seen this bike in person... It's pretty sick.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Jan 10 2010, 07:04 PM~16247962
> *I've seen this bike in person... It's pretty sick.
> *


You dont say!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 10 2010, 08:12 PM~16248051
> *You dont say!
> *


:|


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks Deez!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

church!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 10 2010, 09:26 PM~16249106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no prob man. some of my favorite braces ever :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

serio


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 10 2010, 07:26 PM~16249106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass homie


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 16 2009, 01:49 PM~15998810
> *
> 
> 
> ...



whats up man u cant see the banner hanging above the bike :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Mar 2 2010, 09:06 PM~16778902
> *whats up man u cant see the banner hanging above the bike  :roflmao:
> *


u gota read between the lines


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 3 2010, 12:38 AM~16779362
> *u gota read between the lines
> *


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 3 2010, 12:38 AM~16779362
> *u gota read between the lines
> *



:machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 16 2009, 11:49 AM~15998810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Id like to see this in Cali.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 3 2010, 10:53 PM~16791266
> *Id like to see this in Cali.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 4 2010, 12:53 AM~16791266
> *Id like to see this in Cali.
> *


Someday!! :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> Dre, working on them partsgoing to shipp on monday so you can have ny the show... in Dallas..
> 
> Braces
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

already


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

cant wait to see it


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

looks goods homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

sup with the seat. you hit up Margarito.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 23 2010, 12:40 PM~16973443
> *sup with the seat. you hit up Margarito.
> *


On its way!!  


Fender braces are mounted as well!! :cheesy:


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 23 2010, 06:36 AM~16971444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM THOSE LO0K NICE SOMETHING KINDA LIKE
THE ONE SOMEONE'S DOING FOR ME YOU'LL SEE
IT'S A SECRET/


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 23 2010, 12:40 PM~16973443
> *sup with the seat. you hit up Margarito.
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 23 2010, 06:49 PM~16977073
> *:nicoderm:
> *


pics! :dunno:


----------

